# المنتديات الأدبيه > الخواطر >  قصة مضحكة بنكهة سودانية

## أبوسلمى

الحاج حسن لديه ابنه كمال يعشق حمل صديق طفولته (حمد) ويسعد كثيراً عندما يصحب صديقه حمد الي منزلهم ليري الحمل الجميل، وكان لشدة اعجابه بهذا الحمل أن يشبهه بأي شئ جميل يعجبه، مثلاً إن رأي عربية جميلة فيقول أنها سمحة زي (حمل حمد) في ميدان الكورة إن شاهد هدف جميل يصيح بأعلى صوته والله زي (حمل حمد)، في الليالي يرفع عقيرته بالغناء (حمل حمد الساري قلبي وعاجبني ، إنشاء الله يكون هيلي ونصيبي) ، زهج منه الناس في القرية ولكثرة تشبيهاته بالحمل لأي شئ يعجبه، سارت به الأمور هكذا فأصبح مضرب أمثاله كلها بحمل صديقه حمد ، وفي مرة من المرات أصطحبه والده الي المدينة ليري ابنة عمه ليخطبها له، وفي الطرق عذب والده بكثرة تشبيهاته، (يابا شوف البيت داك والله سمح سماحة ، زي حمل حمد) ، (يابا شوف العمارة ديك ، والله سمحة سماحة زي حمل حمد) ضجر منه والده وأسكته بأن انتهره قائلاً يا جنى والله تقول لي تاني حمل حمد دا انزلك هسي من العربية دي قبل ما نحصل ...
وصل الوالد وابنه الي السوق وقبل أن يذهبوا الي الحي الذي يقطن به شقيق الوالد اقترح الأب على ابنه أن يدخل السوق ويشتري له جلابية حتى يقشر بها أمام ابنة عمه ... وصلا الي دكان به جلاليب جميلة واختار الوالد جلابية جميلة لابنه وقال له أها شوف الجلابية دي رايك فيها شنو؟ قال كمال: والله يا يابا سمحة سماحة شديدة... فقاطعه والده بنظرة نارية خشية أن يحرجه بتشبيهه لها (بحمل حمد) أمام التاجر.. فسكت الابن خوفاً من أن يتركه والده في السوق ويذهب وحده.
أخذا الجلابية وبعض الخضروات والفاكهة لزوم الدخول محملين بأشياء تجعل وجودهم محمود بحمولتهم. أكرمهم شقيق الحاج حسن أحسن كرم وأدخلهم بيته وفي المساء (ناقش الحاج حسن موضوع ابنه كمال في بنت عمه) وافق شقيق الحاج حسن مبدئياً لحين أخذ رأي ابنته, ولما حانت لحظة أن يري كمال عروس المستقبل. أعجب بجمالها وفغر فمه واندهش لجمالها . ولكن والده نظر اليه نظرة نارية أسكتته. وافقوا واتفقوا على بعض الشروط في لوازم العرس والشبكة والشيلة وهلم جرا.. وعندما جاء الليل وخلد الجميع للنوم ، أراد الوالد أن يري رأي ابنه بصراحة وخاصة أنهم لوحدهم في الصالون. قال الأب: أها يا جنى رايك شنو في البت دي؟ تمدد الابن في السرير وداعبته عادته الساذجة وتذكر كلام والده فقال: ( والله يابا البت عجبتني سمحة سماحة زي الجلابية!! استغرب الوالد وقال: يا جنى جلابية شنو؟ قال كمال بكل سذاجة: الجلابية الزي حمل حمد.



ملحوظة:
اللهجة السودانية معروفة
قريبة من كل قلوب العرب
(زي) = يشبه
حمل = صغير النعاج
مع ودي:
أبوسلمى

----------


## شمعة امل

:Db465236ff: 
مشكور :SnipeR (62):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

يسلموا

----------


## ابو عوده

:Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 
يسلمووو

----------


## أبوسلمى

*مشكورين يا حلوين*

----------


## منيرة الظلام

:4022039350:  :4022039350:

----------


## أبوسلمى

*حلوة منك*

----------

